
Article 13 and Article 11: EU's Terrible Copyright Bills Pass Vote - rgbrenner
https://gizmodo.com/the-end-of-all-thats-good-and-pure-about-the-internet-1826963763
======
marenkay
Not quite correct. There will still be a 2nd vote required in the parliament
in early July. Only if it passes there, it actually would be implemented.

